# pH, CO2, and almond leaves



## Dr.selr77 (17 Feb 2018)

Hey everyone and thanks for the help. 

I have a 15g fluval Flex planted high tech tank with cherry shrimp, rummy nose tetras, cardinal tetras, and endler guppies. 

Water parameters: KH 3 GH 8 pH 7.4-7.6 without CO2 6.6 with CO2, 8 hour photo period. CO2 offset by 1 hour prior to the lights.

I’d like to add some almond leaves or alder cones to the tank. 

The question is how will this affect my pH? Will the leaves lowering the general water pH affect how much I should be dosing with CO2? Ie should I turn it down some when I initially add a leaf or two? I don’t want to gas my fish and shrimp out by lowering he pH below 6.6 when the CO2 is on during the day.

Thanks!


----------



## Edvet (17 Feb 2018)

Ad the leaves and don't worry about the pH. The pH will lower a bit but this shouldn't hurt the inhabitants.


Dr.selr77 said:


> gas my fish and shrimp


You are not changing the amount of gas, so no risks


----------



## Dr.selr77 (17 Feb 2018)

Thanks EdVet. My worry was based on the KH, pH, CO2 and buffering capacity since I’m pushing the limit of yellow in my drop checker at 6.6. I was a little less worried when I couldn’t find any similar threads, lol. This keeps me more calm. I appreciate it!


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Feb 2018)

You cannot increase CO2 by lowering the pH.
The only way to increase CO2 is to open the needle valve and to inject more CO2.
That stupid KH/pH/CO2 table has cause more confusion and problems than it has ever solved.

Cheers,


----------

